# Ateam van coffee table/cupboard



## ColeyS1 (13 Feb 2016)

Hope it's o.k to post some ideas here for an ateam van style coffee table or cupboard depending on the size.
My workmates kids gave me a remote control ateam van years ago and always ask when I'm ( I think they mean they lol) am gonna use it. 
Truth is I've always been an ateam fan and I hoped I could photograph the rc car and the one I make together. 
Last night my mate (a professional car sprayer) told me he was on the lookout for a wacky coffee table. We agreed if I built 2 he'd do the spraying -Result !!! Having brush marks has always put me off the idea till now.
Very early stages of a project, hope you don't object to me listing my ideas here. I'll use and keep editing the next post when new ideas happen/get suggested. Any ideas the more bonkers the better !

Coley


----------



## ColeyS1 (13 Feb 2016)

If the wheels on the van turn a smoke machine out the exhaust would be good.
Edit: smoke machines take 3-8 minutes to warm up, so it couldn't be instant.

Neon lights, glass shelf when the side door opens

If a decent fridge would fit, either have the back door open as one door , or a pair if they don't. 
Edit: for a countertop fridge to fit, that would scale as 2metres long, 950mm wide by roughly 900 high- definitely not a coffee table ! To big to fit through doors unless in pieces.

Spoiler to be used as a hostess trolley type handle

Wheels to either turn like a proper vehicle or have castors drilled in the bottom of them.

All doors to have alot of adjustment, like kitchen unit hinges except nicer.

Front windscreen has to be flat for cost, so possibly look a little less convincing.
Editossibly use the bendy thin lexan I used for safety visor.

Decide on battery powered gadgets or wired mains. Mains suggests cupboard not coffee table, 12v battery could mean normal car stereo with speakers in back doors. Battery meter in fuel flap with charge point if going battery route.
The right head unit could mean music could be streamed via Bluetooth mobile phone a2dp

Possible drinks cabinet

Just stick with access via doors or possibly via roof ( think cantilever toolbox) or possibly slide along the red stripe somehow 

Wing mirrors with mirrors

Bull bars are gonna be awkward, no metal due to cost, wooden broom handle type thing might be o.k for straight bits but could be really fragile

Possibly smoked glass instead of clear for windows
Edit: perspex- cheaper lighter,safer and easier to machine/drill

Where the corners join its gonna be difficult- solid wood moulded, when laminated thin sheets doing the straight bits- would rather use 18 mm mdf and join several times for height depending on the shape

The windscreen being flat WILL look odd

Side door opening mechanism will be a challenge 

Chequer plate inside might look good

Need to dissasembly for weight and maintenence 

Led lights under van

Check to see how long fm might be around and whether dab (or both) may be a better choice

Coley


----------

